# For Mother's day Article?!? `Last line REALLY burned me... Thoughts?!?



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

> *The Most Popular Day for Moms to Cheat on Their Husbands Is…*
> 
> Signing up for a dating site doesn't mean you'll ever go on a date - trust us, we would know. [LINK]


This whole argument has been made here before... I'm not effected personally, yet still find (as a happily married guy) that these lines are offensive! 
I suppose I just want this subject to be treated differently in the media. Heck!, a few years _(well maybe decades)_ ago it was an *ACTUAL* crime to commit adultery!?!?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait while we stick my fingers down my throat.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

It's amazing. The gay community is fighting tooth and nail for the right to marry, and the people who can marry seem to trying to destroy the whole institution. I get depressed when I read this shi.......stuff. Especially since I'm married to someone that did their best to destroy it single handedly.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Article goes on to say those poor moms just aren't happy and it's everyone else fault... gag.

I've got a twenty that the "lady" that wrote this crap has an AP.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I was buying my gf a mother's day card and my oldest was helping me pick it out, flowers, chocolate etc... I asked him if he wanted to get a card for him mom... He almost spit on me. 

She got her affair... she lost her kids respect doing it and now this mother's day she is seeing it... Not my problem...


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

My ex wife's kids don't even speak to her. Of course they don't try to contact me either. They are pissed at her because she doesn't have a clue who either one of their fathers are. And, they are pissed at me for being so engrossed in making a living to provide for them that I didn't know what was going on while I was out of town.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

MovingAhead said:


> I was buying my gf a mother's day card and my oldest was helping me pick it out, flowers, chocolate etc... I asked him if he wanted to get a card for him mom... He almost spit on me.
> 
> She got her affair... she lost her kids respect doing it and now this mother's day she is seeing it... Not my problem...


At least you asked.


----------



## Cabsy (Mar 25, 2013)

Another reason to make sure your wife & mother of your children feels appreciated on Mother's Day... or else they feel entitled to cheat, apparently?

This isn't a dating profile to stroke your ego and see how many people will poke or wink at you - joining is akin to finding out how many people will **** you. The very act of joining a dating website while in a relationship, especially a dating website like that, says something about that person and is almost certainly a betrayal of their partner's trust. But no, it's no guarantee of cheating...


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, I've seen these articles and their supposed studies before. I wanna say it's kind of makes since, because Mother's Day brings up any regrets women would have being mothers based on an ideal fantasy image, not unlike marriage. But over all these studies and that article do not speak for the majority of women. I mean if your wife had a healthy childhood growing up and got to see a healthy image of motherhood, she's less likely to treat motherhood like fairy tale fantasy and punish herself for not having that life. 

I'll say what no one here wants to about this article, it's another POS article trying to induce fear in order to captivate it's audience.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So some large number of mothers have time on Mother's Day to surf dating websites. Maybe they are mothers who are alone on this day.

Just wondering why they have the time on this particular day when their children and children's fathers should be pampering them...


Maybe it's not really mothers (or married women) signing up on those days. Maybe it's single women who feel left out.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

OMG yes! I hadn't even thought of that. When was the last time you saw a mother not being spoiled on Mother's Day and receiving calls from tons of people? She would receive so much attention she wouldn't have any complaints for at least a couple days. 

BUT most of the Mother's Day cheaters articles I've read didn't say women signed onto dating sites on Mother's Day or cheated on that day, they all said it was THE DAY AFTER MOTHER'S DAY.

Even then, I don't think it's as likely as they say. I mean the day after Mother's Day you do go back to being a mommy, but when was the last time a mother had time for a boyfriend, time for her husband, and time for her own life? 

I'm willing to go out on a limb and say Ash*** Mad**** and a lot of those other cheater's dating websites are lying about their numbers. I know for a fact dating websites do create dummy profiles and keep people's profiles active even when they haven't been active for years, but I really think a lot of them have only around one-fourth of their members actively looking for others. 

From what I've seen with others, and my marriage to a woman I met on an online dating site, those people you do meet... A lot of times they only turn to the web after burning bridges with others everywhere else. 

Besides.... When have you ever seen a dating profile that wasn't just stretching the truth? I mean come on. If your wife did join Ash-Mad or one of the other dating sites, every guy she meets is going to be a LOT less active that he says he is. Most of the dating profiles out there say they do things like rock climbing and go out of weekends etc, but if they did that they wouldn't need a dating site now would they?


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

My mother cheated on my father. Reading this... lets just say nothing surprises me anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

dsGrazzl3D said:


> This whole argument has been made here before... I'm not effected personally, yet still find (as a happily married guy) that these lines are offensive!
> I suppose I just want this subject to be treated differently in the media. Heck!, a few years _(well maybe decades)_ ago it was an *ACTUAL* crime to commit adultery!?!?


Not affected either and I think it's assinine to even think adultery should be a crime. 

I'm not in the camp of NO MATTER WHAT NO ONE DESERVES A AFFAIR MINDSET like many here.

If you suck as a spouse and treat your spouse like crap expect someone else won't be treating your spouse like crap and things might happen. In those situations you reap what you sow!

I know many people are cheated on all the time that are great spouses and my haert goes out to them in the deepest way.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

So, I have to ask... are you doubly more likely to sign up if your anniversary and Mother's Day are the same day? :scratchhead: Don't worry guys, I'm not going to. 13 years together (tomorrow)... I'll stick with him. 
I still think the author has someone on the side....


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Gross atricle and half the people posting under it in the comments were just as gross. It's things like that, the people responding and the overall idea that gives me so much frustration.

Just seems that this concept of "if it moves you should screw it and be damned with the consequences. It's your right as a hard working mom/dad." 

Even if the author didn't condone it, she certainly implied that something must have been wrong in the individuals life to look to a cheating website. Which is a false assumption.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

@Nsweet, just have to say this, great avi. 

Also I agree on the fact that many of these sites probably inflate their user database numbers. Seems like a logisitcal nightmare to hook up with someone you met online when you could just as easily walk around your local grocery store/mall/park/whatever.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Mtts!

I was on a number of dating sites back when I was in the military and didn't have much time to go looking for women. One of the things I notices from a lot of those sites is that people will sign up, fill out a complete profile, and then never come back. I think a lot of them like to "test the waters" but end up using it as stream of "narcissistic supply" or attention. Who needs to date when you can just open your email and see a stream of suitors who want you. 

Even worse, the men and women who use those sites are usually so freaking full of themselves that they will write off all but the best looking. I'm pretty good looking myself and just as guilty of doing this, but the profiles you do find of really attractive people... the 11 on a scale of ten people. They're usually so full of red flags and attention seeking behaviors that you don't have to wonder why they're on a dating site...... Everyone else is either sick of her or the women he's been with are all warning each other he's bad news. 

I'm a little embarrassed to admit this but I registered with AshMad a few years ago after a huge fight with the (most likely undiagnosed BPD) ex wife, and you know what I saw? Ok, maybe it was the region up there in New England, but on the few profiles I checked out I saw some of the grossest people. It was amonst as if those that could cheat were already with coworkers and "friends", and the ones on AshMad were the ones that needed to hide behind their computer to secure a date. Less than 2 days later I closed my profile there for good! But not before taking note of the personalities I saw.

A lot of them were professional victims looking to seduce their next victim, narcissists looking for sexual attention, gold diggers, complete b!tches, and a few newly weds looking to chase after that fantasy of perfect love with someone else. All it took for me was one look at the majority of those profiles to say "Oh hell no!" and never go back. I mean honestly, I've seen much better looking women in the over 40 and divorced crowd.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> It's amazing. The gay community is fighting tooth and nail for the right to marry, and the people who can marry seem to trying to destroy the whole institution. I get depressed when I read this shi.......stuff. Especially since I'm married to someone that did their best to destroy it single handedly.


Interesting point of view...


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

Nsweet said:


> When was the last time you saw a mother not being spoiled on Mother's Day and receiving calls from tons of people? She would receive so much attention she wouldn't have any complaints for at least a couple days.


*raises hand*

Me, last Mother's Day, and pretty much every one before. My kids make me a card, which is sweet, but that's pretty much it. The day is the same as any other.

My husband never did anything for me because, as he pointed out, I'm not HIS mother.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Robsia said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> My husband never did anything for me because, as he pointed out, I'm not HIS mother.


Well slap him upside his head. Tell him you are right, I am not your mother however I am the mother of your children. Now take me out to my favorite steak house or by God. I will take your dirty underwear, fold it neatly and put it back with your clean clothes and you will never know if your underwear is clean or not. Get in the damn car, I'll get my dress and here is the number for the baby sitter!

My mother has Alzheimer's. She doesn't remember my name anymore. Appreciate those hand made cards and time with your kids. It isn't just another day. Your time together is special!


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

^Well, I'm not the mother of his children. That would be his first wife. Mother's Day over here was 10th March, 4 days after D-day for me. We all went out, me, my sister, my mum, and all our children, and my dad paid for the meal for everyone. So it would have been nice if it weren't for the fact that I was barely holding it together.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, for every cheating d!ck of a husband who won't anymore, there are at least a dozen other men who would go above and beyond to keep you. Just because you're a beautiful and faithful loving spouse it doesn't mean others won't appreciate you for it.... I'm not telling you to cheat, I'm just saying if he loses you he lost something special someone else will want.


----------

